# will it be obvious when u start to recover?



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

when i think back to the beginning of my dp and compare it to now i seem better like i have parts of the day that are less dp but most of time its intense. but idk if its just cause i got used to it. i know recovery for some people can take like a year but most say it was like 3 weeks. the main symptom i have is blank mind and i kinda forget wat its like like to think. it keeps bothering me and i keep asking myself 'is this how ive always been but i just never noticed?' and i keep checking for improvement. so my question for those who have recovered is will i know for a fact if im actually recovering? and also i see a lot of people who say they are like 60% recovered but i dont understand that cause its like either u have a blank mind or u dont?


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

iuf you nthink ur a lil better your a little better


----------



## sunflowersteve (Apr 24, 2012)

mmarcus said:


> when i think back to the beginning of my dp and compare it to now i seem better like i have parts of the day that are less dp but most of time its intense. but idk if its just cause i got used to it. i know recovery for some people can take like a year but most say it was like 3 weeks. the main symptom i have is blank mind and i kinda forget wat its like like to think. it keeps bothering me and i keep asking myself 'is this how ive always been but i just never noticed?' and i keep checking for improvement. so my question for those who have recovered is will i know for a fact if im actually recovering? and also i see a lot of people who say they are like 60% recovered but i dont understand that cause its like either u have a blank mind or u dont?


i've heard from a lot of people that it's a really gradual process usually so i think you won't even realize that you've gotten better until suddenly the symptoms disappear.

some advice though- STOP checking in with yourself and wondering if you've just gotten used to it. sometimes you have to trick your mind so just say i'm getting better and that's that. i'm just gonna live my live and forget about this crap.

if you have moments during the day where it's less then that's improvement!

but to your question- no, it won't be obvious at first


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

dpomp12 said:


> i've heard from a lot of people that it's a really gradual process usually so i think you won't even realize that you've gotten better until suddenly the symptoms disappear.
> 
> some advice though- STOP checking in with yourself and wondering if you've just gotten used to it. sometimes you have to trick your mind so just say i'm getting better and that's that. i'm just gonna live my live and forget about this crap.
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice. and i think ur not going to recover if ur not checking to see if ur recovered. which would mean the people who recovered couldnt even really tell if it was obvious or not since they werent aware of it. at the same time i feel so fucked up now that i feel like i would definetely know when i was getting better. anyway my dp gets worse when i talk about it and on the computer. i think i need to stop coming to the forums


----------



## sunflowersteve (Apr 24, 2012)

mmarcus said:


> thanks for the advice. and i think ur not going to recover if ur not checking to see if ur recovered. which would mean the people who recovered couldnt even really tell if it was obvious or not since they werent aware of it. at the same time i feel so fucked up now that i feel like i would definetely know when i was getting better. anyway my dp gets worse when i talk about it and on the computer. i think i need to stop coming to the forums


i mean, checking in every once in a while to grade progress is good, but obsessing isn't because then you're focusing too much on how you feel and the circle will just keep turning. and if you feel really fucked up, just stop and say it's dp, it's harmless. it can and will get better. and thats all, and yeah the internet definitely doesnt help because theres so many people who've done it wrong and for someone trying to get hope it just doesnt help


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i doubt it'll obvious, its a gradual process. and symptoms can start and stop so dont' assume it's gone the first time you feel you're without them


----------

